# How often to give fish oil pills and cod liver oil to >10lb dog?



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

I received Nordic Naturals Omega 3 soft gels (1 soft gel=1500mg) and Cod Liver Oil to review on my blog. My dog is a 9lb, 2 1/2 year old Miniature Dachshund. She's been on a home cooked diet for over a year now. 
How much should I be giving her? Both of them daily? I've been alternating them for about a week now. The bottle for the soft gels says give 1 pill for every 20lbs of body weight daily, which is why I was doing every other day for my little girl. I've been giving the cod liver oil (suggested amount for her weight) on the days I don't give the pills. Is this okay?

TIA!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

This one?
http://www.nordicnaturals.com/en/Products/Product_Details/514/?ProdID=1452
~300mg EPA/DHA for 30 pounds of dog daily is the basic dose. So one every 3 days for your dog if you want to give the basic amount and one every other day is fine too.

This one?
http:S//www.nordicnaturals.com/en/Products/Product_Details/514/?ProdID=1660
Same deal with a big but. It provides just about 3/4s of Max's daily requirement of vitamin A. If you are feeding liver or other sources of animal vitamin A don't give both cod liver oil and the food source.

Either or. Both have the good omega 3s.

If you are comparing them it might work out to feed through one bottle then switch to see if you notice any difference. Keep the amount of omega 3s the same best you can. Just watch how much A you are giving when you feed the cod liver oil!


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Personally, I just wouldn't give cod liver oil or just give very little. It's more used for it's high vit-A and vit-D content than it's O-3 content. While rare, both vitamins can be overdosed which can cause all sorts of health issues. Your dog should be getting enough vit-A and vit-D just from food, especially commercial dog foods.

For the Omega-3, look on the label to see how much Omega-3 content they actually have. I supplement roughly 10mg O-3 per pound of dog per day. So like Kathyy said, ~30lb dog, ~300mg O-3.


----------



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

Kathyy said:


> This one?
> http://www.nordicnaturals.com/en/Products/Product_Details/514/?ProdID=1452
> ~300mg EPA/DHA for 30 pounds of dog daily is the basic dose. So one every 3 days for your dog if you want to give the basic amount and one every other day is fine too.
> 
> ...


Yes and yes. For high A foods, she gets carrots and sweet potatoes in her food every day, and also liver once a week or so. Should I just quit the cod liver all together, or go to 1-2x a week? I think I'll continue to give the omega 3 every other day, as it's already helping with her dry coat (early summer isn't her favorite season. )
Thanks!


----------

